# Southampton residents - need a bit of help please



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 29, 2012)

Anyone know Shirley Road at all?


----------



## JTG (Oct 29, 2012)

A little... it's not in the South West for a start and neither is the rest of Scum


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 29, 2012)

JTG said:


> A little... it's not in the South West for a start and neither is the rest of Scum


 
Didn't know where else to put it 

Need to know if this Victorinox/Swiss Tool supplier is genuine.  Its address is 349 Shirley Road, but that's a Tesco Express (according to google maps), unless they have a unit out the back or offices above.

http://www.swisstool.co.uk/st/help.php?section=contactus&mode=update

and google maps

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=e...=uk&ei=vwmPUNT5N8fA0QW-h4GgCA&ved=0CB0Q8gEwAA

I can't find it listed under store locator on the Victorinox website, but maybe they don't have a shop and just supply online?

Victorinox website (store locator)

http://www.victorinox.com/ch/content/store_finder


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm pretty sure they're genuine btw, but just want to make sure

I'm going to ring Victorinox tomorrow actually and check they're a genuine supplier


----------



## JTG (Oct 29, 2012)

No probs, Soton has a bit of an identity crisis itself sometimes 

Can't help with summat that specific tbh


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 29, 2012)

JTG said:


> No probs, Soton has a bit of an identity crisis itself sometimes
> 
> Can't help with summat that specific tbh


 
Not to worry, will ring Victorinox tomorrow.  Just curious that it's not listed on their website


----------



## mauvais (Oct 30, 2012)

This is just round the corner. Tesco is 349-353.

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=353 shirley road, southampton&hl=en&ll=50.918416,-1.42848&spn=0.006676,0.016361&hnear=353 Shirley Rd, Southampton SO15, United Kingdom&gl=uk&t=m&z=17&layer=c&cbll=50.918343,-1.428378&panoid=BfEQKktk2LBMJvIHj0kwEA&cbp=12,8.31,,1,5.22

Not sure what was there beforehand.

Soton isn't in the South West by the way!


----------



## Voley (Oct 30, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not to worry, will ring Victorinox tomorrow. Just curious that it's not listed on their website


Eastern European gangsters is my bet. Don't answer your phone after 9pm.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 30, 2012)

Reviews for this are really bad:

http://www.trustpilot.co.uk/review/www.swisstool.co.uk


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 30, 2012)

mauvais said:


> Reviews for this are really bad:
> 
> http://www.trustpilot.co.uk/review/www.swisstool.co.uk


 
Now normally I look for reviews but figured I'd be getting loads of reviews for the Swiss Tool itself which I know is good, so I didn't bother looking, but thanks very much for finding that.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm so glad I was suspicious of their low prices!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 30, 2012)

mauvais said:


> This is just round the corner. Tesco is 349-353.
> 
> https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=353 shirley road, southampton&hl=en&ll=50.918416,-1.42848&spn=0.006676,0.016361&hnear=353 Shirley Rd, Southampton SO15, United Kingdom&gl=uk&t=m&z=17&layer=c&cbll=50.918343,-1.428378&panoid=BfEQKktk2LBMJvIHj0kwEA&cbp=12,8.31,,1,5.22
> 
> ...


 
Yes, I'd already seen there was a Tesco Express, was wondering if they were above or around the back.

I realise I posted in the wrong forum, but I have no sense of direction 

Have advised person to steer well clear of them


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh, I also sent an email to Victorinox's head office asking if they were aware of this seller and if they'd seen the reviews


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 30, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm so glad I was suspicious of their low prices!



If it sounds too good to be true...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 30, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> If it sounds too good to be true...


 
Yep, that's why I was asked to check it out 

Problem is, person who's looking isn't able to get into any of these websites at work because they're all blocked.  Can only assume it's because they have weapons?  That's why I've got the job of looking until she's able to look in the evenings when she gets home


----------



## nadia (Oct 30, 2012)

mauvais said:


> This is just round the corner. Tesco is 349-353.
> 
> https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=353 shirley road, southampton&hl=en&ll=50.918416,-1.42848&spn=0.006676,0.016361&hnear=353 Shirley Rd, Southampton SO15, United Kingdom&gl=uk&t=m&z=17&layer=c&cbll=50.918343,-1.428378&panoid=BfEQKktk2LBMJvIHj0kwEA&cbp=12,8.31,,1,5.22
> 
> ...


It was a video shop before tesco express


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh, I also sent an email to Victorinox's head office asking if they were aware of this seller and if they'd seen the reviews


 
Got a reply from their UK distributors saying they are a bona fide authorised Victorinix dealer and that during the period of the reviews on Trust Pilot, he was a victim of computer hacking

For 3 years?


----------

